# How do I close my account?



## butterflied412 (Aug 18, 2008)

Is there a way for me to close my fur affinity account? The sites ok, but it's really hard to find "specific" art I might be looking for and that's what I really like.


----------



## LimeyKat (Aug 18, 2008)

butterflied412 said:


> Is there a way for me to close my fur affinity account? The sites ok, but it's really hard to find "specific" art I might be looking for and that's what I really like.



Accounts cant be deleted. Just remove your content, and move along as you wish.


----------

